# petit probleme sur virtualbox



## ljouve (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Pour des raisons professionnelles, je suis obligé davoir un PC sous windows XP Pro. Jai installé virtualbox sur mon mac (macbook pro, OSX 10.5.5, 2,4GHz ; 2G RAM ; 200G HD) et tous semble bien se passser sauf 2 ou 3 petit problèmes je ne peux pas accéder a mes connections USB (lecture de clés par exemple) alors que windows capte très bien la souris filaire USB. Je n'arrive pas non plus a transférer de documents du mac vers le PC et vice versa. Le dernier problème est que je ne peux pas mettre la résolution 1440×900 sur le PC.
Pouvez vous maider?
Merci pour tout


----------



## antro (30 Septembre 2008)

Si c'est la version 2.0.2 de virtualbox, moi aussi j'ai rencontré des problèmes avec les drivers USB, qui marchainent nettement mieux en 1.6.4 (de mémoire).

Au cas où, as tu bien pensé à parametrer les filtres USB et à les déclarer connecté dans VirtualBox ?

Pour transferer un documents du Mac vers le PC, il te faut créer un répertoire partagé. Tout est expliqué dans la doc de virtualbox que tu trouveras dans la section "Download".

Pour la résolution, as tu bien installé les extensions de VirtualBox pour Windows ?


----------



## ljouve (30 Septembre 2008)

Au cas où, as tu bien pensé à parametrer les filtres USB et à les déclarer connecté dans VirtualBox ?
j'ai mis tout ce que je pouvais mettre...
Apple, Inc. Bluetooth USB Host Controller [0037]
Apple, Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad [0070]
Apple Inc. Built-in iSight [0160]
Apple Computer, Inc. IR Receiver [0016]

Pour l'ecran, apres &#63743;+F l'ecrant ne prend pas toute la place, il reste un cadre noir autour... ne se met pas en panoramique.


----------



## antro (30 Septembre 2008)

ljouve a dit:


> j'ai mis tout ce que je pouvais mettre...
> Apple, Inc. Bluetooth USB Host Controller [0037]
> Apple, Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad [0070]
> Apple Inc. Built-in iSight [0160]
> Apple Computer, Inc. IR Receiver [0016]



Oui, mais si tu veux accéder à une clé USB par exemple, il faut également que tu y mettes cette clé. La procédure est simple:
- D'abord tu l'insere dans le Mac
- Tu ajoutes un filtre dans VirtualBox
- Tu démarre ta machine virtuelle
- Tu attache ta clé USB à VirtualBox



ljouve a dit:


> Pour l'ecran, apres &#63743;+F l'ecrant ne prend pas toute la place, il reste un cadre noir autour... ne se met pas en panoramique.



A vue de nez, il semblerait que tu n'es pas installé les extensions VirtualBox. C'est celles ci qui font que tu peux accéder au plein écran. Va regarder §4 de la doc par là


----------



## ljouve (30 Septembre 2008)

merci,
pour les clés ça marche...
Mais je patine pour trouver le dossier partagé a partir de windows...


----------



## antro (30 Septembre 2008)

Il faut être sur que tu ais les extensions installées dans ta machine virtuelle.
Ensuite, dans la configuration de ta machine:
- Tu vas sur "Dossiers Partagés" => Une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre
- Tu cliques sur le +
- Tu choisis le chemin vers le repertoire de ton Mac que tu veux partager
- Tu lui donnes un nom de partage ex 'shared'

Dans ta machine virtuelle, dans l'explorateur Windows:
- Outils/Connecter un lecteur reseau
- Tu choisis le lettre de ton lecteur
- En chemin reseau, tu entre \\VBOXSVR\Shared où Shared represente le nom que tu as donné au dessus.

Ca devrait marcher. Mais encore une fois, uniquement si tu as installé les Guest Additions. (Que tu peux installer en allant dans "Péripheriques/ Installer les addtions client"

Voilà, j'espere que ça peut t'aider.


----------



## estcethomas (5 Octobre 2008)

je ne comprend pas l'anglais...tu peux m'expliquer comment faire pour mettre en plein écran?:rose:
ou juste me filer un autre lien en français stp...


----------



## antro (5 Octobre 2008)

Normallement, une fois tes extensions installées, &#63743;+F devrait suffire.


----------



## estcethomas (5 Octobre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Normallement, une fois tes extensions installées, &#63743;+F devrait suffire.



oui mais en vrai plein écran? qui prend tout l'écran?


----------



## antro (5 Octobre 2008)

Comprends pas, tu peux nous faire une copie d'écran STP ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Octobre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Comprends pas, tu peux nous faire une copie d'écran STP ?



ben quand je fais &#63743;+F ça se met en plein écran mais il y a du noir tout autour!

en tout cas merci pour tout! tu touches en matière de virtualbox et de windows!


----------



## antro (5 Octobre 2008)

T'as bien installé les extensions c'est sur ?

(Menu Périphérique / Installer les additions client)

PS: Merci....


----------



## estcethomas (5 Octobre 2008)

euh...non...c'est dans le menu de virtualbox?


----------



## antro (5 Octobre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> euh...non...c'est dans le menu de virtualbox?



Ah ben nous y voilà... :rateau: Oui, c'est dans les menus de virtualbox.
Une fois ta machine virtuelle lancée, tu ouvres ce menu... 
Oh miracle, ton Windows va executer une installation, va surement te demander de redémarrer... Et là, tout va marcher beaucoup mieux tu verras.


----------



## estcethomas (5 Octobre 2008)

merci j'essais tout de suite!
et c'est pareil sous ubuntu?


----------



## antro (5 Octobre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> merci j'essais tout de suite!
> et c'est pareil sous ubuntu?



C'est un tantinet plus compliqué, mais le principe est le même. Il faut installer les extensions, et tout fonctionne.


----------



## estcethomas (6 Octobre 2008)

et...comment on fait pour installer les extentions?
parce que quand je fais comme sous windows sa me monte un cd...:mouais:


----------



## antro (6 Octobre 2008)

Voir le userguide de virtualbox fourni dans le .DMG Paragraphe 4.3.1.


----------



## Pat1763 (7 Octobre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Il faut être sur que tu ais les extensions installées dans ta machine virtuelle.
> Ensuite, dans la configuration de ta machine:
> - Tu vas sur "Dossiers Partagés" => Une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre
> - Tu cliques sur le +
> ...


 
Je viens de le faire pour ma part, ça y est c'est nickel, j'ai pu créer mon répertoire partagé... 

En tout cas, c'est mieux expliqué par Antro que par le manuel de VirtualBox...


----------



## estcethomas (7 Octobre 2008)

antro a dit:


> Voir le userguide de virtualbox fourni dans le .DMG Paragraphe 4.3.1.



excusez moi mais j'ai vraiment essayé de comprendre ce que ça disait mais j'ai absolument rien comprit, les traducteurs c'est une catastrophe...il n'y aurait pas un âme charitable pour me traduire ce qui est dit dans ce paragraphe?


----------



## antro (7 Octobre 2008)

En gros, normallement, tu fais "Peripheriques / Installer les additions client"
Là, ça te monte un CD

et ensuite tu lances


```
sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
```


----------



## bernard04 (21 Avril 2009)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Je viens de le faire pour ma part, ça y est c'est nickel, j'ai pu créer mon répertoire partagé...
> 
> En tout cas, c'est mieux expliqué par Antro que par le manuel de VirtualBox...




Effectivement, MERCI ANTRO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 !!!, car tout fonctionne également chez moi (en tous cas, les dossiers mac sont visibles sous XP, pas inversement), je viens de passer deux jours à éplucher des forums en anglais (que je capte très mal) et qui donne des solutions HYPER compliquées... 
par exemple :
http://compileyouidontevenknowyou.blogspot.com/2009/03/virtual-networking-with-virtualbox-on.html


----------



## floseb80 (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouvelle sur le forum et j'espère que vous pourrez me venir en aide :rose: :
j'ai installé sur mon imac virtualbox afin de faire tourner windows xp.
J'ai à coté de ça 2 DD externes (un My book et un My passeport, tous deux WD).
Pour les connecter en usb j'ai installé les guest additions et créé les filtres usb (j'en ai également créé un pour mon imprimante hp).
Les filtres pour le my book et  mon imprimante fonctionnent bien mais impossible pour la machine virtuelle de détecter le passeport, il se connecte tout le temps au mac.
Comment faire svp ? le filtre passeport est pourtant en 1er sur la liste...
J'ai cherché sur plein de sites et de forums et aucune réponse... HELP... HELP...!
merci d'avance.


----------



## antro (17 Novembre 2009)

Perso, pour tout ce qui est disque externe, je ne ferai pas comme ça. En effet, si tu connecte ton disque USB uniquement sur ta Virtual Box, le mac ne le verra pas. En plus, tu va te manger tous les problèmes de formattage de disque etc...

Moi je mettrait plutot le disque en partage entre le Mac et la machine virtuelle.


----------



## floseb80 (21 Novembre 2009)

merci de ta réponse.
Ca serait effectivement l'idéal mais comment faire ?
j'ai réussi à mettre le DD du mac en partage mais impossible de faire de même avec les DD externes mad:. Je les sélectionne mais le bouton OK reste gris donc impossible d'entrer la commande...
Une solution ?
encore merci !


----------



## Katoom (26 Novembre 2009)

Salut, j'aimerai savoir si il est possible d'utiliser virtualbox 3 avec la même partition que bootcamp, pour avoir le même windows avec les mêmes programmes.Pouvoir booter sois par bootcamp ou par virtual. J'ai fais pas mal de recherches et je trouve pas beaucoup de réponses clair.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------

